# VG Base



## Tashreeq (26/2/16)

Hi guys and girls

To the okes in Cape Town

Is there any walk-in vendors in Cape Town that keeps VG base? I was under the impression i had a 250ml VG and 250 ml PG, turns out its both PG so I'm in a bit of a situation. I have ordered but I'll only be receiving it Monday earliest, need to get through the weekend. 

Thanks in anticipation 
Tashreeq


----------



## ChadB (26/2/16)

Tashreeq said:


> Hi guys and girls
> 
> To the okes in Cape Town
> 
> ...


Don't think theres any vendors with walk ins, but try Vapour Mountain I think @Oupa might let you collect.
You can also try a Clicks, Dischem, Makro or a local pharmacy and ask for dolly varden, which (correct me if im wrong) is the same as VG.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tashreeq (26/2/16)

ChadB said:


> Don't think theres any vendors with walk ins, but try Vapour Mountain I think @Oupa might let you collect.
> You can also try a Clicks, Dischem, Makro or a local pharmacy and ask for dolly varden, which (correct me if im wrong) is the same as VG.


I've tried Vapour Mountain, unable to let me collect today as its month end and things are hectic on their side, which is understandable. Thanks for that @ChadB


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/2/16)

Yeah ask for VG from dischem. It near the medicines. look for a Green and yellow label brown bottle. i think they come in 50ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (26/2/16)

Tashreeq said:


> Hi guys and girls
> 
> To the okes in Cape Town
> 
> ...


Clicks, Dolly Varden is probably your cheapest bet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tashreeq (26/2/16)

Thanks for that I'm gonna give it a shot


----------

